# Is New Ageism=Satanism?



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

I posted this in the Conspiracy Thread because I would never have arrived at this article if I wouldnt have read some of the post in there, but I also wanted to post it here because I want some feedback from some Christians as well.  

*** *I edited this because I want people to know the TRUE defination of a Luciferian before they answer. Please click on the link, or at least read the quote before you answer****  

http://www.ordo-luciferi.org/

*"Luciferianism is the embodiment of knowledge and power that acknowledges the Principle of Lucifer as the "Light of Consciousness." Be it as a god or as a principle, Lucifer has transcended many cultures as the "Bearer of Light;" the Light which illuminates the consciousness of sapient beings and heightens the senses and awareness to experience Higher Levels of Being. Luciferianism is the path of Self Mastery, Self-Attainment, and the Illumination of the Higher Self."*


I've pretty much figured out all this "New Ageism" stuff that Oprah's been pushin on her show and the whole Eckhart Tolle movement is pretty much Occultism/Luciferinism wrapped up in a bow. Plus all these vision boards and The Secret and all that stuff is pretty much saying your your own god right? 

This scared me because I've read all those books and while I dont consider myself a "Christian", I do believe in Jesus. But I certainly dont consider myself a satanist either! But after I thought about it erplexed 

This is all disturbing to me. Nobody throw stones at me!! I'm just thinking aloud because I was all for the "new-agey" stuff but now I have my doubts  


Feedback?


----------



## varaneka (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm surprised whenever I hear Oprah say God at all because she doesn't seem to believe in Him at all. I read the Secret after I watched the video but two days later I returned it to the bookstore for a refund! In my opinion, anything that encourages ego over God is evil and deceiving. I think manifesting things and having visions is fine, but when it is without regard for God's will that is where I draw the line. I don't know much about other new age stuff, but I do know that there are a lot of famous people involved in luciferianism.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Oct 13, 2009)

Oprah acknowledges God all the time. I think a lot of people are upset because she doesn't always use the word God. Sometimes she uses The Universe instead but we all understand that she's talking about God. Its not just Christians that watch her show so its a broader term used to define a Higher Power. 

Also, there is nothing wrong with asking for things. This is really about a deeper issue that some Christians have where they feel they are somehow closer to God if they are broke. They look at wealthy people as if its pure sin to be richly rewarded. Who is to say that the things people are asking for are outside of God's will for their lives?


----------



## Bunny77 (Oct 13, 2009)

New Ageism might not be Christian, but that doesn't automatically make it Satanist either.

There are a lot of religions and religious beliefs that are not Christian, but they certainly aren't of the devil. They're just not centered on the worship of Jesus Christ.

I hesitate to call something evil just because it's not Christian. Now I do understand that someone might want to distance themselves from New Age teachings, but I don't think those teachings are evil... just not necessarily Christian.


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I'm surprised whenever I hear Oprah say God at all because she doesn't seem to believe in Him at all. I read the Secret after I watched the video but two days later I returned it to the bookstore for a refund! In my opinion, anything that encourages ego over God is evil and deceiving. I think manifesting things and having visions is fine, but when it is without regard for God's will that is where I draw the line. I don't know much about other new age stuff, but I do know that there are a lot of famous people involved in luciferianism.


 

Your post about Beyonce is the one that sent me off googling! I completely agree that anything that encourges the ego is negative, and thats all American society encourges.


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont want anyone to think I believe New Ageism is evil! I dont want anyone to think that about me at all, and I know it's not in line with Christian beliefs and thats okay with me because I dont consider myself a "textbook" Christian

but....my question is...

Is there a correlation with this practice and the doctrine of Lucifer who teaches that salvation is within yourself, not within God?

Thats really all I'm asking, because I havent formed an opnion yet. I'm more confused than anything.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Oct 13, 2009)

I believe that some people confuse confidence with ego and ego with arrogance. They are not the same.


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

.....................


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

Bumping

Feedback please


----------



## momi (Oct 13, 2009)

Black Ambrosia said:


> *Oprah acknowledges God all the time*. I think a lot of people are upset because she doesn't always use the word God. Sometimes she uses The Universe instead but we all understand that she's talking about God. Its not just Christians that watch her show so its a broader term used to define a Higher Power.
> 
> Also, there is nothing wrong with asking for things. *This is really about a deeper issue that some Christians have where they feel they are somehow closer to God if they are broke*. They look at wealthy people as if its pure sin to be richly rewarded. Who is to say that the things people are asking for are outside of God's will for their lives?


 
Hi Ambrosia!  

Christians believe that Jesus is the only way to God and came to earth as God in the flesh.  Even though she ackowledges a "god" it is not the god of the bible.  Unfortunately new age religion seeks to form a relationship with a god of their own creation and not God as He has revealed himself through scripture.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwGLNbiw1gk

The deeper issue has nothing to do with money or asking for things. The deeper issue is the "man-made doctrine" that many are buying into.  Oprah has said she has a problem serving a god who is jealous of her... God is not jealous of our stuff - but He is jealous of our worship and honor that belongs to Him alone.  It all rightfully belongs to Him.


----------



## momi (Oct 13, 2009)

dannie_19 said:


> I posted this in the Conspiracy Thread because I would never have arrived at this article if I wouldnt have read some of the post in there, but I also wanted to post it here because I want some feedback from some Christians as well.
> 
> *** *I edited this because I want people to know the TRUE defination of a Luciferian before they answer. Please click on the link, or at least read the quote before you answer****
> 
> ...


 
I dont have time to view the link right now - but at the bolded - you are right on time.    Not one of us have an excuse, God reveals His truth to us, just like it appears He has done with you.  It is up to us to recieve it... starting with Romans and reading all the way through.  Then I would read the book of Luke ...

_Romans 1:18-20_
_For(AJ) the wrath of God(AK) is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. *19*For what can be(AL) known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. *20*For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature,(AM) have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse._ 

New Age or anything else that contradicts the bible is a false religion and therefore from satan. period.  It doesnt matter what name it is called.


----------



## Okay (Oct 13, 2009)

........................


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

LANGT said:


> Hi
> Oh def, the illuminato OWNS the media, the schools.. everything. And they are luciferians.
> The agenda is New world order and if they can make people believe they are somewhat higher than GOD and so on, they will!
> They are very very evil.. and they planned 9/11
> ...


 
It all sounds so crazy to me, but the more i researched on my own 

I had no idea Luciferians were so hard at work.


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

momi said:


> I dont have time to view the link right now - but at the bolded - you are right on time.  Not one of us have an excuse, God reveals His truth to us, just like it appears He has done with you. It is up to us to recieve it... starting with Romans and reading all the way through. Then I would read the book of Luke ...
> 
> _Romans 1:18-20_
> _For(AJ) the wrath of God(AK) is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who by their unrighteousness suppress the truth. *19*For what can be(AL) known about God is plain to them, because God has shown it to them. *20*For his invisible attributes, namely, his eternal power and divine nature,(AM) have been clearly perceived, ever since the creation of the world, in the things that have been made. So they are without excuse._
> ...


 
To be honest, before I realized all this, I would have dismissed this comment as a conservative Christian viewpoint, but in essesence, you are right. 

What is so irritating is that they are feeding it down our throats and slapping another label on it!! 

It is so decitful  and misleading.


----------



## Okay (Oct 13, 2009)

...............................


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

Langt, Oh yeah Jay-Z and all that mess got me interested in why someone would want to worship Luicfer. For money and riches....okay? Does the devil come and ask for your soul? It was kind of like a joke to me, because I was reading through the conspiracy thread like "these people are crazy!"

At this point I still had the sterotype in my head of people dressed in black, worshipping the devil with a pitchfork. So I simply looked up the definiation, and as I was reading I kept thinking "hmm, all this sounds so familair"....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2009)

First of all, the New Age movement is not grounded in the Word of God, it is a counterfeit and a master deception and not just regarding Christians but of ALL humanity.   

*God has made it plain:* 

"Thou shalt have NO other gods before me..."  

Period!

New age exaults man's powers over God's powers.   It's man taking credit for God is and has already done.  Worse, it's man telling God that they do not need Him.  

I Kings 18...

_How long will you halt between two opionions (two gods)?_ 

I'm a tell you right now.   If God be God, SERVE HIM!    That's scripture!     And it's Truth!  Pure and total Truth and no one needs to look any further to find God.

Oprah is a Fool!   She's a fence strattler.  The universe is NOT God!   She cannot go back and forth trying to please everyone.   She's 3 faced against God.    And one of her biggest deceptions is that using God's name is NOT the same, as being one with Him.     For when a person is 'one' with God, there is no room for anything else to add to God's presence in one's life.   

You cannot serve God and give credit to the universe.  Folks who do are just as silly as they can be.   What on earth can the universe do for anyone when it's just 'there', without heart or soul of it's own.   What can you obtain from what is void of heart and feeling?    The universe has no ability to anything but exist.  To be where God placed it and just be there.  There is nothing that you can seek or ask the universe for?  

My children know this and yet we have full grown adults walking around talking to the universe and expecting it to provide for them.   Something is wrong here.  Terribly wrong.    You cannot get something from nothing or a vast dimension of air, stars and planets and lunar activity.  

Anyone who thinks that they can get away with saying so is deceived and deception comes from satan and anything that is of him is rebellion against and the exclusion and denial of God  with total dependency upon Him and therefore is evil.   

You cannot ask or give credit to the creation; the univese is God's creation, not the same as God and neither equal with God,  let alone above Him.   

Folks who ask of the universe are in idolatry and again, they are void of relationship and dependency upon God.

Those seeking and honoring the universe is nothing new.  God warned us not to do this in His word.   God spoke of those following the 'times',  those who sought astrologers, sought the universe and not God.  

_Be ye therefore followers ofGod, as dear children;_  (Ephesians 5:1)

I can write so much more about this... because I *KNOW* it, firsthand.  

Don't defend New Age.  It's not worth it.  It's not wotth weakening your faith and prayer life and relationship with God.   It is literally spiritual adultery.  

Love and blessings.... :Rose:


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for that post Shimmie.


----------



## Okay (Oct 13, 2009)

...................


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

I cant right now, but I will later tonite when I get home. 

But I've already been watching a lot on youtube but mainly on the entertainment industry. Overall it brought me to this and I feel like I'm starting to open my eyes. I hesitate to form a solid "conspiracy type" theory, but I will say I'm starting to look at things differently.

I was at a skate shop yesterday and I was waiting for something and looking at this pic of Kat Von Dee and she a a pic of an angel giving the Satanist/Rock n Roll hand sign on her stomach. My bells went off so I asked the manager if he knew what that sign meant. He said he had no idea and asked a co-worker. Somebody said it means "I love You" and somebody else said "Rock n Roll". I asked them, well why was Bush, his wife, and kids throwing this up all through his inaugaration like they were gangbangers throwing up the hood off the Shaw'? 

They all just looked at me with a confused look but I could tell the wheels were turning. Then somebody who appeared to not be paying attention at the register says "because he's a Mason, they running everything". 

I mean I'm not going to say there's a fire, but I see alot of smoke and apparently a few others do to.


----------



## Okay (Oct 13, 2009)

................................


----------



## Okay (Oct 13, 2009)

.........................


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 13, 2009)

dannie_19 said:


> I posted this in the Conspiracy Thread because I would never have arrived at this article if I wouldnt have read some of the post in there, but I also wanted to post it here because I want some feedback from some Christians as well.
> 
> *** *I edited this because I want people to know the TRUE defination of a Luciferian before they answer. Please click on the link, or at least read the quote before you answer****
> 
> ...




I tried to comply and read the info before responding to read from the primary source, not secondary as I do not think it ever fair to judge, forming an opinion  without knowing from the actual source.  And I got to the point of attaining "homo divinus."  But honestly, I couldn't go any further upon seeing "Luciferian prayer."  My glass wall came slamming down between me and the website Hail Mary.  I cannot then offer an intelligent and knowledgeable perspective because my defenses have detected a virus, of sorts.  Well, not a virus, great discomfort. 

There are probably others who got stuck at that one too.  I'm sorry and  I'd like to know what you are talking about and were into to add to the discussion...just came to that part and fled    Now having surfed this thread, I do see quite a few responses but I'd like to know if others read the information or are they going from what they were personally taught about New Ageism?  And to the OP, I do see a sort of agenda worldwide.


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

LANGT said:


> Yes those symbols mean 'DEVIL i love you..'
> they get the celebraties to do it so the mass (US!) who look up to them and get them to do it, thinking its cool..
> 
> The rockefellers even joke about it.. saying 'You can get europe, i will take asia, and you get africa'.. the value of the currencies are changing. and its because of them.
> ...


 
I did at first!! I was like "okay "

but now it makes sense erplexed

The only person i told this to IRL was my mom, I would think anybody else I was loco


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

GV-NA i can understand that and I respect you not answering without a complete knowledge. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Laela (Oct 13, 2009)

Nutshell 

God bless you for this post!




Shimmie said:


> First of all, the New Age movement is not grounded in the Word of God, it is a counterfeit and a master deception and not just regarding Christians but of ALL humanity.


----------



## Crown (Oct 13, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I tried to comply and read the info before responding to read from the primary source, not secondary as I do not think it ever fair to judge, forming an opinion  without knowing from the actual source.  And I got to the point of attaining "homo divinus."  But honestly, I couldn't go any further upon seeing "Luciferian prayer."  My glass wall came slamming down between me and the website Hail Mary.  I cannot then offer an intelligent and knowledgeable perspective because my defenses have detected a virus, of sorts.  Well, not a virus, *great discomfort*.
> 
> There are probably others who got stuck at that one too.  I'm sorry and  I'd like to know what you are talking about and were into to add to the discussion...just came to that part and fled    Now having surfed this thread, I do see quite a few responses but I'd like to know if others read the information or are they going from what they were personally taught about New Ageism?  And to the OP, I do see a sort of agenda worldwide.



It's the Holy Spirit telling you : don't go further!
We have to be informed, we don't have to know ALL about horrible plans.
Jesus-Christ is the REAL plan!
**

Subscribing!
**

God is God!
When someone does not recognize Him as God, this person is outside of the will of God because He created us as worshipers, worshipers of Him, not of the universe, sun, wife,  husband, children, pastor, myself, money, pet... all are creations.
There is one Creator and He is God and for a Christian, He is revealed in Jesus-Christ, The Way, The Truth, The Life !
Humans are choosing knowledge above Life from the beginning.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 13, 2009)

*Matthew 12:30 He who is not with Me is against Me, and he who does not gather with Me scatters abroad.*

I surfed the site a little, enough to roll my eyes at it. If Lucifer was so interested in _enlightening_ us, he would have encouraged us to eat from the Tree of Life, giving us forever to become enlightened. That right there blows their whole belief system out of the water! 

The New Age Movement is actually many different beliefs that many believe can be easily united because of their similarities (certain practices and symbols). That is why Oprah will never pinpoint one religion as the true one, since they are all revealing truth. That is a logical fallacy: the universe, creation itself, has a special order and Someone who does not deal in confusion set it in motion. Chaos breeds chaos, not peace. There is only one truth, one way and its path is more narrow than the human mind can imagine. That is why we have grace; we can never hope for perfection stuck in this yucky flesh.

*Eph. 5:11 Have nothing to do with the fruitless deeds of darkness, but rather expose them.*

We are at war. 

The Elites own and control everything going on in the world, so who do they serve? What is the only thing left they can take from us? How can they accomplish this?

The depths of deception run deeper than more people realize. We have become too comfortable in the West, allowing complacency and ignorance to flourish. The financial, political, personal, medical...everything is connected by the spiritual, but few notice. We have embraced so much of the world, we are afraid to see things as they truly are, to search for the real truth no matter how heart-rendering it is. There will come a time when the veils will be ripped from the eyes of the followers of Christ. What a sad time that will be.

Arm yourself with the Word at all times and be watchful.


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, thanks for your post Nymphe. Food for thought.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I tried to comply and read the info before responding to read from the primary source, not secondary as I do not think it ever fair to judge, forming an opinion without knowing from the actual source. And I got to the point of attaining "homo divinus." But honestly, I couldn't go any further upon seeing "Luciferian prayer." My glass wall came slamming down between me and the website Hail Mary. I cannot then offer an intelligent and knowledgeable perspective because my defenses have detected a virus, of sorts. Well, not a virus, great discomfort.
> 
> There are probably others who got stuck at that one too. I'm sorry and I'd like to know what you are talking about and were into to add to the discussion...just came to that part and fled  Now having surfed this thread, I do see quite a few responses
> 
> ...


Whether anyone reads the information or not, the Truth is in the word of God.   

God, Himself is the same, yesterday, today, and tomorrow.   

He is Alpha and Omega, the Beginning and the End.  NO mess in between.

Nothing new has to be added to God; He's complete all by Himself. 

Although the world is doing is very best to 'subtract' from whom God is.    

New Age is what it says it is, New Age.   The Age of recreating one's own god; making up their own rules as they go along to escape accountability which God requires of each of us.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 13, 2009)

Nymphe said:


> *Matthew 12:30 He who is not with Me is against Me, and he who does not gather with Me scatters abroad.*
> 
> I surfed the site a little, enough to roll my eyes at it. If Lucifer was so interested in _enlightening_ us, he would have encouraged us to eat from the Tree of Life, giving us forever to become enlightened. That right there blows their whole belief system out of the water!
> 
> ...


Powerful!    

Thanks Nymphe ... :Rose:


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 13, 2009)

Nymphe said:


> I surfed the site a little, enough to roll my eyes at it. *If Lucifer was so interested in enlightening us, he would have encouraged us to eat from the Tree of Life, giving us forever to become enlightened. That right there blows their whole belief system out of the water!*
> 
> .



I actually laughed out loud


----------



## momi (Oct 13, 2009)

Nymphe said:


> *Matthew 12:30 He who is not with Me is against Me, and he who does not gather with Me scatters abroad.*
> 
> I surfed the site a little, enough to roll my eyes at it. If Lucifer was so interested in _enlightening_ us, he would have encouraged us to eat from the Tree of Life, giving us forever to become enlightened. That right there blows their whole belief system out of the water!
> 
> ...


 
Wow - there is so much in this post...  Could you elaborate on the bolded?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 13, 2009)

I personally sense some type of ugly agenda to make us all miserable and obedient to nonsense or that it looks that way...crazy laws and whatnot popping up all over the planet.  But I don't know if it is just the natural result of sin, famines, hunger, disease, crime, hatred etc.  Perhaps the Iluminati exist...masons do, some of them were in our family.  G20 lol...what a laugh...yes, there are top families controlling us G20 and we think our national status makes us so privileged.  We all have different views on Revelations.  I think it's all allegory.

But I have to believe in my traditions, in our prophesies...in the scriptures because they crosslink...I dunno.  It's such a negative thing.  What does get me angry?  I think New Agers misappropriate Native and African cultures, horribly.  They are manipulating this mess about Maya 2012 and their leaders have come out and said that is NOT their interpretation.  Biggest manipulation, world failed economy.  Perhaps all these things are being manipulated to bring upon us a contrived "reality."  I'm not blind, not naive...I just hold onto our traditions and live for today.  That's all that matters, what I did with today.  G-d won't allow what He won't allow.


----------



## dannie (Oct 13, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> *I personally sense some type of ugly agenda to make us all miserable and obedient to nonsense or that it looks that way...crazy laws and whatnot popping up all over the planet. But I don't know if it is just the natural result of sin, famines, hunger, disease, crime, hatred etc. Perhaps the Iluminati exist...masons do*, some of them were in our family. G20 lol...what a laugh...yes, there are top families controlling us G20 and we think our national status makes us so privileged. We all have different views on Revelations. I think it's all allegory.
> 
> But I have to believe in my traditions, in our prophesies...in the scriptures because they crosslink...I dunno. It's such a negative thing. What does get me angry? I think New Agers misappropriate Native and African cultures, horribly. They are manipulating this mess about Maya 2012 and their leaders have come out and said that is NOT their interpretation. Biggest manipulation, world failed economy. *Perhaps all these things are being manipulated to bring upon us a contrived "reality." I'm not blind, not naive...I just hold onto our traditions and live for today. That's all that matters, what I did with today. G-d won't allow what He won't allow*.


 
Pretty much. 

I just wanted to share this because I'm sure I'm not the only person who saw nothing wrong with New Ageism but still believed in Jesus and his message. 

I believed if it wasn't promoting "evil" then it must be "good". But like Nymphe says, God is very clear on this your either for Him or against Him.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Oct 13, 2009)

To me Luciferianism is just another sect of Satanism, kind of like Catholics, Methodists, Pentecostals are different groups of Christianity.  Different ways of worshipping, but in the end worship the same entity.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 13, 2009)

momi said:


> Wow - there is so much in this post...  Could you elaborate on the bolded?


Sorry I took so long to reply--life distractions.

*Revelation 18:4-5 Then I heard another voice from heaven say: "Come out of her [Babylon], my people, so that you will not share in her sins, so that you will not receive any of her plagues; for her sins are piled up to heaven, and God has remembered her crimes."

*This is what I am referring to. The veils of deception have to be removed in order for this to happen. The word _shout_ can mean a sudden, startling proclamation and it fits within the context of the verses.


----------



## momi (Oct 14, 2009)

Nymphe said:


> Sorry I took so long to reply--life distractions.
> 
> *Revelation 18:4-5 Then I heard another voice from heaven say: "Come out of her [Babylon], my people, so that you will not share in her sins, so that you will not receive any of her plagues; for her sins are piled up to heaven, and God has remembered her crimes."*
> 
> This is what I am referring to. The veils of deception have to be removed in order for this to happen. The word _shout_ can mean a sudden, startling proclamation and it fits within the context of the verses.


 
Hmmm....thanks....  This is begging for a spin-off thread.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 14, 2009)

momi said:


> Hmmm....thanks....  This is begging for a spin-off thread.


Agreed, but are we ready for it? It would be pretty intense.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 14, 2009)

Nymphe said:


> Agreed, but are we ready for it? It would be pretty intense.


It will be an excellent topic for discussion.    

And I need to share right off the bat, that it's not 'that deep'.  It truly isn't, so the word 'intense' doesn't have to come into play unless someone wants it that way.    

  I look forward to this when someone begins.  :Rose:


----------



## Crown (Oct 14, 2009)

Nymphe said:


> Agreed, but are we ready for it? It would be pretty intense.



Is it another discussion about : Sabbath day keepers ?


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 14, 2009)

Crown said:


> Is it another discussion about : Sabbath day keepers ?


No, the Revelation the Apostle John wrote.


----------



## Crown (Oct 14, 2009)

Nymphe said:


> No, the Revelation the Apostle John wrote.



Yeah, I know. Thanks! If it's not about a day, I am in.

1, 2, 3... So, when do you start the thread ?

Blessings!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 14, 2009)

Please, share more.



LANGT said:


> Hi
> Oh def, the illuminato OWNS the media, the schools.. everything. And they are luciferians.
> The agenda is New world order and if they can make people believe they are somewhat higher than GOD and so on, they will!
> They are very very evil.. and they planned 9/11
> ...


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Oct 14, 2009)

Geesh.  I looked up those lyrics and....yikes!   SMH...


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 14, 2009)

dannie_19 said:


> I posted this in the Conspiracy Thread because I would never have arrived at this article if I wouldnt have read some of the post in there, but I also wanted to post it here because I want some feedback from some Christians as well.
> 
> *** *I edited this because I want people to know the TRUE defination of a Luciferian before they answer. Please click on the link, or at least read the quote before you answer****
> 
> ...



RE the bold. No, vision boards are not saying you are your own god.

I first learned of LOA from a Christian woman/author Leslie Householder (author:  Hidden Treasures: Heaven's Astonishing Help with Your Money Matters). I don't do all the VBs and stuff b/c it is too much work for me but I have found that the tools do work if I use them ( I did give it a try).

Vision boards are a way to visualize your goals. Having personal goals for oneself is *not* sinful or ungodly. VBs are *tools* to remind you daily to work toward those goals. Some people put their dreams and desires on the VBs. God allows us to have desires and will grant them if they are in his will (example: a good person for a mate). The bible tells us to always press toward the mark (goal) and for some people seeing it in front of them daily helps to keep them on track. 

Affirmations.  Another word from this "movement". Affirmations are not sinful and I first heard that word *in church from the pulpit* and we were taught to put on index cards bible verses for healing, or love, or whatever area you needed help in and to recite them over and over every day until you believed them or until they were apart of you.  We were taught to memorize the word (hide His word in our hearts) and using the affirmation cards was a way to do it. 

Affirmations are also used by people to help increase their self-esteem, or to help them remember things.  It is simply a tool just like vision boards. Again, nothing sinful or ungodly.

As for the secret, that book/movie utilizes Christian, biblical principles only the author secularizes them.  People weak in the faith should stay away from books like Tolle, the secret etc. This is where these tools or the biblical principles and laws are perverted. Instead of using them to further God's kingdom or to improve you as a Christian so that you can be used by God, they teach that "the universe" is your "source" and it is abundant and you ask the "universe" and you get what you want.

The principles that they bible does teach are known commonly as "the law of attraction".  That is not ungoldy or sinful. It is a term used to describe the way in which one manifests things in one's life. The bible clearly teaches us that the word of life is in our mouth, blessings and curses come from out mouths, what is in our heart will come out of our mouth. The *concept* called LOA is that same thing. It has been used for years *way* before Byrne and the secret book (Think and Grow Rich, As a Man Thinketh et. al). 

LOA is simply a title given to the principles (aka laws) in the bible from God. Just becasue the phrase "law of attraction" is not in the bible does not mean it is not of God. It is the purpose on one's heart and how it is used that determines things. The word homosexual is not in the bible but the bible is clear that homosexuality is an abomination. So the LOA is also in the bible just not that wording.

Additionally, all of God's principles can be secularized, perverted, etc. but they will still work because they are His *laws* in the earth placed here by Him. The difference is the results. That which is used for Him reaps life and health, those used for our flesh will reap sadness, regret  etc.

Ask, Believe, Receive:
These are fundamentals to Christians. Jesus told us to do that of God the Father. Well, like I said above, the secret book says the *exact same thing* but it is the universe not God.  That is what I mean when I say that God has placed laws and principles in operation in the earth and they work whether you believe in Him or Jesus or not. His laws always work but apart from Him there is no peace, there is no fulfillment, there is no joy. 

Additionally, the prosperity teachers (Creflo Dollar, Copelands, and others) use the same things and twist and pervert it to heap monetary gain upon themselves. They teach their flock things that are not scriptural or taken out of context. This is not limited to the new age movement or Oprah but is rampant in the church today which is why the church must be reformed!

If a LOAer does not manifest their visions/affirmations, they get depressed, if a Christian does not receive what they ABR for, they re-examine their purpose of heart to see if they are asking amiss or out of God's will to heap on their own lust. 

The bible is very clear that we are to meditate (think on, mull over, investigate, internalize) God's word. The new age movement teaches to meditate also. Again it is not unto God but unto flesh.

Many of you know I can go on and on and already have so I will stop here.

OP, please know that those books are dangerous in the hands of a new person in the faith (aka babe in Christ) or a weak person in the faith or just someone who is not read enough in the word.

I have read and seen the secret and similar stuff. I do not recommend or endorse that Christians use the secret (as it is) or Tolle or any new age stuff. However, if the LOA is done the way Jesus and God laid it out it is okay because LOA is just a title given to cover all that we are taught in the bible.

Bottom line, the mind is the battle field for Christians. We must renew it with the washing of the word of God (affirmations). We must think on that which is good, godly, of good report (meditate and meditate on His word). We can have the desires of our hearts (manifestation) if we ask, believe, (according to God's word and will) and we will receive the desires of our hearts (vision boards). All of that is what LOA embodies.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 15, 2009)

1star said:


> LOA is simply a title given to the principles (aka laws) in the bible from God. *Just because the phrase "law of attraction" is not in the bible does not mean it is not of God.* It is the purpose on one's heart and how it is used that determines things. The word homosexual is not in the bible but the bible is clear that homosexuality is an abomination. So the LOA is also in the bible just not that wording.



Exactly our point for tradition.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2009)

1star said:


> RE the bold. No, vision boards are not saying you are your own god.
> 
> I first learned of LOA from a Christian woman/author Leslie Householder (author: Hidden Treasures: Heaven's Astonishing Help with Your Money Matters). I don't do all the VBs and stuff b/c it is too much work for me but I have found that the tools do work if I use them ( I did give it a try).
> 
> ...


At the bolded....

Oh my Precious Jesus.  What a master deception!

This is all witchcraft, Little One.   

*And I know what I'm talking about.* 

When God gives full warning about staying away from such, He meant what He said and He still means it.   

Since when did God ever stop answering prayer?   Did David or Solomon or even the Apostle Paul have a vision board?   No! The only visions they depended upon was the vision God gave them in their hearts to follow Him.    

Answer to prayer comes from relationship with God.   The loa is not relationship with God the Father, it's relationship with witchcraft, self will, and total dependency upon self and not God.  

These vison boards have nothing to do with the word of God.   Nothing!  It is all man created and man 'channeling' what man wants to come into his life.  

Now something is not quite right.   The items themselves which are placed on a vision board exposes the focus and the intent of one's heart... totally based upon material things.   And not one mention of fellowship with God.    

Now THAT is a major clue in itself, that one's heart is so ruled and filled with worldly desires that they build an altar unto them; and the focus is not upon God.     God warns us, to not be so caught up in this world and the lusts of the flesh.  

It's actually is idol worship.  Vision boards are idols for one puts upon there what he/she cherishes in this world.  

And again, the loa is witchcraft.   Keep playing around with it.  I'm speaking to Chrisitians.   You may as well get ready to repent.  For when Jesus comes, where do you want Him to find you?   At the altar of your vision boards?

Dearest ones, know ye not, that when God gives you a desire, it is He who brings it to manifestation...not the loa?  

Selah....  :Rose:


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 15, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> At the bolded....
> 
> Oh my Precious Jesus.  What a master deception!
> 
> ...


I agree. People really need to research and test with Scripture what they practice before they practice it. What makes Christian in the West think God reveal this to them and not others? 

This is no different than the stuff Joel Osteen teaches. Of course, we should not dwelt on the negative in our lives, but the "think and grow rich" mentality (which is what it is) has nothing to do with feeding His sheep or drawing us closer to Him. I have read too many stories of faith and answered prayers; had quite a few myself. Why do we need anything else?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2009)

Nymphe said:


> I agree. People really need to research and test with Scripture what they practice before they practice it. What makes Christian in the West think God reveal this to them and not others?
> 
> This is no different than the stuff Joel Osteen teaches. Of course, we should not dwelt on the negative in our lives, but the "think and grow rich" mentality (which is what it is) has nothing to do with feeding His sheep or drawing us closer to Him. I have read too many stories of faith and answered prayers; had quite a few myself.
> 
> *Why do we need anything else*?


 
Exactly!  Why do we need anything else?   And while this applies to all of humanity, this is especially presented to those who call themselves Christians?      

Anyone who calls themselves Christian has no busniess with the loa... None!   It is a blatant confession that to them, God is not enough and they are seeking their source of supply, elsewhere, outside of God.  

If this were not so, then why the loa?   God warned the Church about committing adultery with idolatry.    The book of Revelation is very clear regarding this. 

One of the biggest dangers of a Christian who practices the loa is that it takes them away from the intimacy and dependency of prayer.   It waters down, it dilutes, renders ineffective, one's true relationship with God.  

Nymphe, keep your Revelation thread going.   God says those who read the book of Revelation will be blessed.    Keep the thread going, because it is keeping the Truth above the the surface of witchcraft which has been hovering over this forum trying to 'mix in' to weaken those unaware.   

Blessings, Angel.  :Rose:


----------



## paradise1975 (Oct 15, 2009)

Nymphe and Shimmie you two are so dead on about the truth of God and the truth of the word. Its cut and dry, God calls us to put no other God before Him, and if as Christians we allow this loa stuff to enter in to us then you are exactly right Shimmie we are saying that God's power is not enough, that He doesn't hear our prayers and that He won't answer us. 

Our God is a God of love, He inhabits the praises of His people, He is present with us every where we go BUT we must believe in Him and not the wisdom of this world.

You are putting your hope into a piece of paper, a wish upon a star type mentality when playing with these loa boards, pure schemes and wiles of the enemy! 1 Corinthians 2:5 KJV says That your faith should not stand in the wisdom of men, but in the power of God. This loa is purely a distration man made to get people off of the true Holy One, THE ONLY ONE who regins supreme over all, THE ONLY ONE who we are to put our hope and trust in. Not any affirmation or law that a book tells us to do. 

2 Corinthians 4:7 KJV But we have this treasure in earthen vessels, that the excellency of the power may be of God, and not of us.

Again, the power of our deliverance, our healing, our desires shall come from this hidden treasure, Jesus our saviour, the Holy Spirit our very present help and our Father God. Not of us, not any in false idol. We are to walk by faith and not by sight and Shimmie I completly agree this vision board is nothing than and idol, something to look to say I am this I am that, I have what is on this board instead of focusing on who God says you are. The vision board is a form of removing the power from God and saying I created this and it is all material related.

I too would watch Oprah and she never gave the glory to Jesus. She would say you are what you create, there is power in the universe etc, etc... I could get into a deep discussion on things I feel are being done through Oprah because of her mass following but that's another topic.

*Originally Posted by Nymphe  
I agree. People really need to research and test with Scripture what they practice before they practice it. What makes Christian in the West think God reveal this to them and not others? *

Nymphe people really do need to research and study the scripture on their own before jumping into something they have no idea about. What seems harmless and innocent and self assuring is not so.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 15, 2009)

Black Ambrosia said:


> O*prah acknowledges God all the time. I think a lot of people are upset because she doesn't always use the word God.* Sometimes she uses The Universe instead but we all understand that she's talking about God. Its not just Christians that watch her show so its a broader term used to define a Higher Power.
> ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaaPTUbaH_s&feature=fvw

She definitely said it here when she received her Lifetime Achievement Award.  "G-d, use me."  Poignant speech.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 15, 2009)

IMO, Satanism is a relative term.  Anything that takes your gaze off God and places more focus on that thing that on God and his will for your life is wrong.

We all make mistakes and slip and get all caught up from time to time, but once we recognize it, we have to learn to turn away from that sinful stuff and see it for what it REALLY is.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaaPTUbaH_s&feature=fvw
> 
> She definitely said it here when she received her Lifetime Achievement Award. "G-d, use me." Poignant speech.



She was obviously having an 'emotional moment'. 

However... her fruit still shows otherwise. She still promotes and backs up the false teachings of God. 

I love Oprah. But I know the Word of God and she's not living it. She is a classic example of one who has been deceived by riches. 

I'll tell you something else. Back when I was in school, there was a moring talk show called "People Are Talking' where Oprah co-hosted with another Baltimore anchor person. 

I'll never forget this. I was home from school and there was a psychic "Sally Rigler' who frequented the show and she literally took a hold of Oprah, and spoke these words over her. 

"That you are moving forward and will be known throughout the world and will be looked up to by many."

ETA:  I remember this woman telling Oprah that this would bring her lots of money. 

I will NEVER forget it. Never! Because it caught Oprah by surprise and you could tell that it moved her A LOT! 

Sally Rigler was a witch! She dealt with familiar spirits. 

*And this same spirit has followed Oprah throughout her journey to where she is now. *

We need to get it straight that satan has his tools, instruments and his disciples! I am NOT calling Oprah a disciple of satan, but you better believe that he is using her and she has a captive audience that literally hangs onto every single word she says. 

Of COURSE she's talking about God. That's the biggest weapon of success that satan has. If a person says, God they can't be an instrument of satan. And this is by far a MASTER Deception! 

Anyone that exaults God will not exault another god. They will not!

Show me a celebrity 'frontline' who is upfront taking a stand against homosexuality and homosexual marriages! Where are they? 

I am not talking about folks on Christian TV! I'm talking the major networks and the acting/entertainment communities, , who are frontline and denouncing those things which are not of God.

You're not going to find them! They've run scared! They fear for their lives and that they will lose their frontline positions, let alone be invited to the social functions or even work again. 

If Oprah is so sold out on God, then she better start producing the fruits thereof. Stop deceiving people with foolishness. God says that you cannot serve God and mannom. You can't. You will be divided and God wants us whole, and solely unto Him. Oprah is NOT! 

I'm so sick of the foolishness of these fools, thinking they can trick God and folks that they are sold out for Jesus and yet won't show it. 

I'm sick of this foolishness of people who are still on the fence and leaning even more away from God and leaning more and more towards the world. It's a sick and a sad compromise and folks ought to be ashamed. Totally ashamed!

How dare anyone insult the very nature of God by having the rudiments of this world slammed in His face and then have nerve...common nerve to say they are Christians. 

In I Kings 18 the very same fools did this who worshipped baal. The prophet Elijah, said it plain. "How long will you halt between two opinions? " If baal be god, serve baal. but if God be God, serve Him! 

Make up your fool minds. If you want God, fine! Serve Him! 

If you want baal, then fine, serve baal. 

Just don't play games and try to say God is in it. God is tired of folks playing these tired spiritual games with Him. He knows what's up; He's not stupid... He's God!

Do folks really think God is stupid? Just admit that what you want more than He's giving you. Admit it. 

Admit that you don't see Him at your 'all'. Admit it! Just Admit It! 

Stop playing around. God calls it much worse in Hosea and he used Hosea's wife as the example. And we who play games with God are literally prostituting our relationship with Him. And God is not the pimp, satan is. 

It's just that serious! 

I'm sick of this mess. satan never gives up. Always trying to sneak his mess into the clay before it has a chance to be in the 'Potter's Hand'. 

And as soon as things get messed up, God with all of His loving mercies, takes the mess we allowed satan to put in us, and bit by bit, section by section, heart by heart, God tearfully and carefully and gently pulls out the debris until we have been made whole and clean, the way He designed us to be, 

I do not understand, why it is so necessary to defend that which we know to be wrong. Then again I do. It's denial, but denied only to escape accountability. Folks want what they want, it's fully understood, but stop saying God is in it. He's not and nor will He ever be. 

If anyone calls themselves Christian, leave the loa alone! It's not God! And do not think for one moment that it is. It IS witchcraft...self fulfillment. 

 I didn't plan on posting this reply. But I know when God is using me. What I've shared is not personally directed towards any individual here or there. But it is fully directed towards the lie that the loa and Christianity and the Bible are the same. It is not!


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 15, 2009)

An attempt to clarify.

LOA is a term used to describe a set of practices or principles. It is not a "movement", it is not a religion. 

LOA embodies biblical principles and is from God. In my post I was attempting to show that. Evidently I failed. 

I also thought I made it clear that LOA as taught by the secular world or new age movement was ungodly.

I never suggested that God stopped answering prayers.

I am not now nor ever have been a practitioner of the secular version of LOA nor am I an endorser of such.

The *principle* of LOA is not evil, sinful or ungodly. It is from God and in His word.

I research secular LOA and new age so that I can steer people away from it and its dangers and so that I can show them where it conflicts with the word. I study it so that I can show people how truth is mixed with error and will cause people to fall to the wayside. I study secular LOA so that I can show that it is stolen from God and that when used as Jesus taught us to use it, it is good not evil.

The practice of LOA started in the church. It has been perverted and pimped from the pulpit for years and the secular world now has grabbed it because they see they potential for wealth just like the pulpit pimps do.

Ask, believe, receive = God's word and His instructions


> Mark 11:24 	Therefore I say to you, whatever things you ask when you pray, believe that you receive [them], and you will have [them].




> Jam 4:3  	 You ask and do not receive, because you ask amiss, that you may spend it on your pleasures.


Visualize the plan = God's word and His instructions


> Hab 2:2-3 	Then the LORD answered me and said: "Write the vision And make [it] plain on tablets, That he may run who reads it. For the vision [is] yet for an appointed time; But at the end it will speak, and it will not lie. Though it tarries, wait for it; Because it will surely come, It will not tarry.


Meditate (think on His word) and memorize it (hide in our hearts) = God's word and His instructions


> Phl 4:8  	 Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things [are] noble, whatever things [are] just, whatever things [are] pure, whatever things [are] lovely, whatever things [are] of good report, if [there is] any virtue and if [there is] anything praiseworthy--meditate on these things.




> Psa 119:11  	 I have hidden your word in my heart that I might not sin against you.


The purpose = to have a relationship with Him and see that He is our source and apart from Him we are nothing. 

The pulpit pimps and the secular new age movement has taken these principles, perverted them but perverted or not they still work and reap results either to the flesh or the spirit based on the intent of the person's heart.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Oct 15, 2009)

God bless you beautiful saints for knowing the truth and being brave enough to share it. I will l keep you and your families in my prayers because after all we are a body. No matter what Satan does in this world, know that God evens the books and all will be corrected. My heart really goes out for those who aren't saved because they are so easily deceived. I have folks in my family who I love dearly who fall into the whole new age garbage. As for 2012it's a mass deception to scare people into doing desparate things and into believing false idols. 

Matthew 24:18 Neither let him which is in the field return back to take his clothes. 19 And woe unto them that are with child, and to them that give suck in those days! 20 But pray ye that your flight be not in the winter, neither on the sabbath day: 21 For then shall be great tribulation, such as was not since the beginning of the world to this time, no, nor ever shall be. 22 And except those days should be shortened, there should no flesh be saved: but for the elect's sake those days shall be shortened. 23 Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there; believe it not. 24 For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect. 25 Behold, I have told you before. 26 Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not. 27 For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be. 28 For wheresoever the carcase is, there will the eagles be gathered together.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Oct 15, 2009)

Let me keep it real for a second. If you are a true saint and a believer that Jesus Christ came to earth to die for our sins then you can’t buy into all these New Ageism garbage. Jesus came to give mankind deliverance, healing and SALVATION. Anything that is not of God is of the Devil. I don't care if it looks pretty, makes you a lot of money, or is a way for folks to "feel" good about their corrupted morals, values, and ungodly activities. If you aren't a Christian then why are folks even on this board debating the word of God?! The bible speaks of false prophets and false gods. Those practicing new ageism is worshiping Mammon/ Satan. There is no half stepping when you are a follower of Christ. Jesus doesn’t have time for luke warm Christians. Either follow him or don’t. I’m so tired of people trying to have it both ways. You can’t be of this world and of God. It’s like trying to mix oil and water! You pick sides and deal with the consequences of your choice. Your walk and life as a Christian isn’t going to be easy but eternity starts now. You are a living sacrifice and testimony to how amazing Jesus Christ is. (Romans 12:1).  The fact that there are people identifying themselves as Christians but playing around with the Devil’s toys is disturbing to my spirit. Nevertheless I pray that the Lord gives everyone revelation, allows the holy spirit to guide them, and give them the spiritual vision/eyesight to make responsible choices and see the truth.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Oct 15, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> IMO, Satanism is a relative term. Anything that takes your gaze off God and places more focus on that thing that on God and his will for your life is wrong.
> 
> We all make mistakes and slip and get all caught up from time to time, but once we recognize it, we have to learn to turn away from that sinful stuff and see it for what it REALLY is.


 

Satanism/Satan is not relative. Satan is an evil spirit hell bent on destroying mankind and removing them from God’s grace. He uses his demons (fallen angels) to get into the hearts, minds, and spirits of man so that he/she will sin. As a result of sin man becomes corrupted and loses is ability to bond with God. You are playing in dangerous territory by introducing relativity when it comes to matters of the spirit. When Satan becomes relative, then so does evil, morals, and slowly but surely the fact that Jesus brought salvation to mankind also becomes relative. That is why people struggle to believe and lack faith. If Satan is relative so is evil. Thelema philosophy which is rooted in Satanism is based on the idea of morals and evil being relative. That is why their motto is “Do what thou wilt.”


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2009)

1star said:


> An attempt to clarify.
> 
> LOA is a term used to describe a set of practices or principles. It is not a "movement", it is not a religion.
> 
> ...


 

Hmmmmmmmmmmm  NO!   

We have got to careful !  Extremely careful !  The truth is cut and dry, there are no compromises or loopholes.  

loa is *not *a Biblical principle.   It is however, a perversion of God's word used for the benefit of man to justify man's desire for material gain.  

For example:

When God says write the 'Vision', He is clearly speaking of a prophesy that He has ordered to be written for the benefit of those to be able to read it and be forewarned; also so that no one can come back and say that they never knew what God warned them about. 

Man however, has taken this word to say 'make a wish list'.  

Relating the loa to the Bible has to carefully defined and spoken as Truth, which is that *Biblical principles are being 'exploited' for selfish gain.*

Saying that the loa is a Bibilical princiiple is not only incorrect, but dangerous because it is a mis-leader to many to think they can have a Biblical loa, which does not exist.  

God is to be taken 'straight', no chasers.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2009)

MuseofTroy said:


> Let me keep it real for a second. If you are a true saint and a believer that Jesus Christ came to earth to die for our sins then you can’t buy into all these New Ageism garbage.
> 
> Jesus came to give mankind deliverance, healing and SALVATION. Anything that is not of God is of the Devil. I don't care if it looks pretty, makes you a lot of money, or is a way for folks to "feel" good about their corrupted morals, values, and ungodly activities.
> 
> ...


 
I just want to say 'Thank You'.   :Rose:  

In the end,  _"Every knee shall bow and every tongue shall confess that Jesus Christ is Lord..." _


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it started in the church with Norman Vincent Peale's book The Power of Positive Thinking. Robert Schuller and others picked up and expanded where he left off. Yes, we are to have such a strong faith that we can ask and receive the impossible if it is in line with his will. The danger in any idea that attempts to isolate God's work in one's life is that when devastation occurs, the person can easily fall away. We don't need labels or principles; just faith, the Word, and the willingness to correct (warnings, forgiveness) or be corrected (humility, growth). 

What you described has nothing to do with attraction. Living life and observing others (stories of perseverance in the Bible for example) shows us the need for Him in our lives.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2009)

My Lord and my God....

_"For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul? For the Son of man shall come in the glory of his Father with his angels; and then he shall reward every man according to his works."
_ Matthew 16: 26-27

PEOPLE, WE MUST BE SOLD OUT FOR JESUS!  HE'S NOT GOING TO ACCEPT ANYTHING LESS....


----------



## MuseofTroy (Oct 15, 2009)

Word faith is a lie from the pit of hell. It is based on materialism and gaining "stuff." Matthew 21:22 (And all things, whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive) and John 16: 24 (Hitherto have y asked nothing in my name: ask, and ye shall receive) have been twisted by Christians to justify their greed and desire to be of the world. It's sickening. God is not a genie. You don't make a wish and poof your mercedes is sitting out front. You have to align your will with what God wants for your life. That is what that scripture means. Not everyone is meant to be wealthy or have nice cars. God will provide for his sheep if we are obedient to his word. So many Christians need delieverance to clean up their minds and hearts. Once that happens they will be at peace and have true faith.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2009)

You know, the title "Christian" is nothing to play with.  The name "CHRIST" is intergrated within that name, so if we say we are one, we had best make sure we aren't taking the name in vain.  We shall be held accountable....

Jesus "The Christ" is our Lord and our Savior...nothing to play around with....at all.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You know, the title "Christian" is nothing to play with. The name "CHRIST" is intergrated within that name, so if we say we are one, we had best make sure we aren't taking the name in vain. We shall be held accountable....
> 
> Jesus "The Christ" is our Lord and our Savior...nothing to play around with....at all.


 
Thank you.  :Rose:   

It's liken to a wife who takes the name of her husband then turns around and gives her heart and adoration to someone else.    She wears the name and the Integrity that goes with it, yet she sleeps with another. 

No Christian should be in alliance with the loa.    Neither say there's a Biblical form of it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you.  :Rose:
> 
> It's liken to a wife who takes the name of her husband then turns around and gives her heart and adoration to someone else.    She wears the name and the Integrity that goes with it, yet she sleeps with another.
> 
> No Christian should be in alliance with the loa.    Neither say there's a Biblical form of it.


You certainly hit the nail on the head....


----------



## momi (Oct 15, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you. :Rose:
> 
> It's liken to a wife who takes the name of her husband then turns around and gives her heart and adoration to someone else. She wears the name and the Integrity that goes with it, yet she sleeps with another.
> 
> No Christian should be in alliance with the loa.  Neither say there's a Biblical form of it.


 
Amen Shimmie, we cannot play the harlot.  

I just want to run around my living room and shout on this... (we need a shout smiley)


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2009)

momi said:


> Amen Shimmie, we cannot play the harlot.
> 
> I just want to run around my living room and shout on this... (we need a shout smiley)


 
Blessings momi 

Will these do?  

:woohoo:   

:woohoo2:     :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 15, 2009)

LOA is a godly biblical principle *that has been perverted and misused so that people can satisfy the lust of their flesh* but i do not expect some here to grasp or understand that.

i've laid it out.

i'm not asking for anyone to agree or believe as it is what it is.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 15, 2009)

MuseofTroy said:


> Satanism/Satan is not relative. Satan is an evil spirit hell bent on destroying mankind and removing them from God’s grace. He uses his demons (fallen angels) to get into the hearts, minds, and spirits of man so that he/she will sin. As a result of sin man becomes corrupted and loses is ability to bond with God. You are playing in dangerous territory by introducing relativity when it comes to matters of the spirit. When Satan becomes relative, then so does evil, morals, and slowly but surely the fact that Jesus brought salvation to mankind also becomes relative. That is why people struggle to believe and lack faith. If Satan is relative so is evil. Thelema philosophy which is rooted in Satanism is based on the idea of morals and evil being relative. That is why their motto is “Do what thou wilt.”




Oops, maybe I should have been more clearly defined in my wording.  I'm not saying that it is relative in terms of it's definition.  I'm saying it is relative in that satanism, and ageism aren't the only things that are wrong.  Some people in the world believe that unless you are worshipping the devil himself, then you aren't doing anything wrong.  I just wanted to bring attention to the fact that ANYTHING that takes your gaze away from the Lord Jesus Christ is wrong.  It all comes from the devil but it's not just in the form of satanism.

Many people would think of satanism as something they've seen in a movie with crazy people making sacrafices. 

 My bad.  . . . .we cool?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You certainly hit the nail on the head....


 


momi said:


> Amen Shimmie, we cannot play the harlot.
> 
> I just want to run around my living room and shout on this... (we need a shout smiley)


 
I'm just sitting here praying.  Just praying.  

Because I know the spirit behind this mess, way too well.  

It's always looking for way to 'sneak' in disguised as Jesus.  

Ninevah was under this influence... Jonah ran because he knew he couldn't handle it in his flesh.  

I don't want a watered down Jesus...

_"Upon this solid Rock I stand.  All other ground is sinking sand...all other ground is sinking sand. "_


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 15, 2009)

1star said:


> LOA is a godly biblical principle *that has been perverted and misused so that people can satisfy the lust of their flesh* but i do not expect some here to grasp or understand that.
> 
> i've laid it out.
> 
> i'm not asking for anyone to agree or believe as it is what it is.


 
I'm *not* contending with you.  You're still 5 Stars in my view and not just one.  :Rose:

loa has nothing to do with the Bible.   

However, 

The world has *stolen* Biblical principles which were orginated by God and have *plagerized* them *and have given them a new title, called the loa*, the secret, etc.  

It's critical to clarify this wording for this is what some Chrisitians who have chosen and are hooked on the loa, are using to escape accountability.  They are 'excusing' themselves by saying the loa is of God, when indeed it is not. 

I know this may seem like it's only symantics but its more than that, it's a person's soul at stake.  The loa is not of God no matter who says it is.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Oct 15, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm contending with you.  You're still 5 Stars in my view and not just one.  :Rose:
> 
> loa has nothing to do with the Bible.
> 
> ...



ITA with you there.  God's Word works and the world knows it.  BUT, they will pay for stealing from Him though.  The devil is good at quoting scripture and knowing how to put his own spin on it.  He did it in Eden, and he did it when he tried to trick Jesus.  Now he's doing it to the masses and soooooo many are falling for it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 15, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I'm contending with you.  You're still 5 Stars in my view and not just one.  :Rose:
> 
> loa has nothing to do with the Bible.
> 
> ...


This is a very powerful and truthful saying, Shimmie.

I'm saddened...but, prayerful and hopeful that the Lord will prevail in the hearts of those whom He loves.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Oct 16, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Oops, maybe I should have been more clearly defined in my wording. I'm not saying that it is relative in terms of it's definition. I'm saying it is relative in that satanism, and ageism aren't the only things that are wrong. Some people in the world believe that unless you are worshipping the devil himself, then you aren't doing anything wrong. I just wanted to bring attention to the fact that ANYTHING that takes your gaze away from the Lord Jesus Christ is wrong. It all comes from the devil but it's not just in the form of satanism.
> 
> Many people would think of satanism as something they've seen in a movie with crazy people making sacrafices.
> 
> My bad. . . . .we cool?


 
Girl no worries.  I wasn't trying to one up you or anything. My apologies for misunderstanding. We are here to correct each other. I was coming from a position of concern because how your original post was written could be interpreted as if you felt that the concept of Satan was relative. But thank you for clarifying your position.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 16, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Exactly!  Why do we need anything else?   And while this applies to all of humanity, this is especially presented to those who call themselves Christians?
> 
> Anyone who calls themselves Christian has no busniess with the loa... None!   It is a blatant confession that to them, God is not enough and they are seeking their source of supply, elsewhere, outside of God.
> 
> ...



And wow Shimmie

that was a 'crafty tricky' post

u answered beautifully!


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 16, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> The world has *stolen* Biblical principles which were orginated by God and have *plagerized* them *and have given them a new title, called the loa*, the secret, etc.
> *this is exactly what I said in a different thread about this topic on the CF. and it is true. it is also what i've said in both of my earlier posts- that the world (secular community) has stolen them and put a title on them. that is precisely what I've been saying.*
> It's critical to clarify this wording for this is what some Chrisitians who have chosen and are hooked on the loa, are using to escape accountability.  They are 'excusing' themselves by saying the loa is of God, when indeed it is not.
> 
> *i don't know any Christians who practice LOA as laid out in the world and I don't visit the LOA threads on LHCF.*




i just know that regardless of the name given to it (LOA or Name it and claim it or whatever) the process is the same: ask, believe, receive. 

i don't think that people (Christians or not) understand how dangerous LOA/new age can be.

let me reiterate again: i did not say the secularized worldly LOA is of God i said that the principles used and taught in LOA are from God and that LOA is the name given to it. LOA is simply ask believe receive and that is in the bible which means LOA is biblical.

if the name LOA bothers anyone, then we all know that Jesus' name is above all names....



Shimmie said:


> Saying that the loa is a Bibilical princiiple is not only incorrect, but dangerous because it is a mis-leader to many to think they can have a *Biblical loa, which does not exist. *
> 
> God is to be taken 'straight', no chasers.



Ask, believe, receive = God's LOA

LOA did begin in the church as "Name it and claim it"

the church's name and claim and the world's LOA are both pimping God's word and His principles.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2009)

1star said:


> i just know that regardless of the name given to it (LOA or Name it and claim it or whatever) the process is the same: ask, believe, receive.
> 
> i don't think that people (Christians or not) understand how dangerous LOA/new age can be.
> 
> ...


 I owe you and and the ladies in here an apology.   I made an error in my post above when I responded to you.   

It should have read: _  I am *not* contending with you._  :Rose:

I'm very sorry that I 'missed' that typograpical error.   I made the correction in my post.

Happy Friday 5 Stars and to everyone here... "Happy and Blessed Friday"


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> And wow Shimmie
> 
> that was a 'crafty tricky' post
> 
> u answered beautifully!


 
Hey Darlin... 

It wasn't my intention to be crafty or tricky.... I'm straight no chasers. 

Love and blessings to you Precious Lady.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This is a very powerful and truthful saying, Shimmie.
> 
> I'm saddened...but, prayerful and hopeful that the Lord will prevail in the hearts of those whom He loves.


 
I'm sadden by this too, Precious Wavy.   This is serious and straight out dangerous.    This is not game, it's people's lives and their souls at stake here with this mess.   

We all know the dangers of smoking, drugs, std's, and while many throw caution to the wind and indulge themselves with such anyway, there are those who take their health and life more seriously.

This loa is far worse.   It's an alienation from God.   loa cannot save  a person's life, or their soul.   

As you shared,  "_What does it profit a man to gain the world and lose his soul?"    _

It is just that serious.  

"Blessings to you Precious Wavy"


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 16, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Hey Darlin...
> 
> It wasn't my intention to be crafty or tricky.... I'm straight no chasers.
> 
> Love and blessings to you Precious Lady.  :Rose:



No not you mama

how LOA was being presented was kinda crafty and tricky,  thats how I felt about it , tis all. 

love ya Shimmie

sorry for the misunderstanding, you? NEVER!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2009)

HeChangedMyName said:


> ITA with you there.
> 
> *God's Word works and the world knows it. BUT, they will pay for stealing from Him though.*
> 
> The devil is good at quoting scripture and knowing how to put his own spin on it. He did it in Eden, and he did it when he tried to trick Jesus. Now he's doing it to the masses and soooooo many are falling for it.


 
   You just said it!   The Word of God Works!   

Changed....  Look what the Lord just showed me and 'we' all know this (most of us do).  

God is bound by His Word.   His Sovereinty and His Integrity will not allow Him to dishonur His Word.    God has to do what He says He will do.  He Must!   Because He is God!

Therefore, He watches over His Word to perform it.   His Word shall not return to Him void.   It prospers whereto He sends it.   

And because He cannot go back on His Word, the world is taking full advantage of it.    satan knows this and he is of course the ring leader.  

Instead of giving God credit, they have taken it and are profiting from it, illegally.   

This is not a game.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> No not you mama
> 
> how LOA was being presented was kinda crafty and tricky, thats how I felt about it , tis all.
> 
> ...


 
Hey!  You just waved at me in your 'siggy'.   

   Right back at you, Pretty Lady.


----------



## Crown (Oct 16, 2009)

Not trying to correct anyone here, but just for the record :

  LOA *is not* a biblical principle!

  The biblical principle is :
  Mc. 11.22 And Jesus answering saith unto them, *Have faith in God*.
  11.24 Therefore I say unto you, What things soever ye desire, when ye *pray*, *believe* that ye *receive* them, and ye shall have them.
  11.25 And when ye stand praying, *forgive*, if ye have ought against any: that your Father also which is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses.

  Résumé :
  Have faith in God
  Pray and forgive
  Believe
  Receive

  This biblical principle is based on faith in God, wisdom and love (not fileo, but agapao, sorry I don’t know the terms in English).
  This is a principle for believers who are moving closer to God.

  The basic biblical principle is this :
  Mat. 6.31 Therefore take no thought, saying, What shall we eat? or, What shall we drink? or, Wherewithal shall we be clothed? 6.32 (For after all these things do the Gentiles seek for your heavenly Father knoweth that ye have need of all these things. 6.33 But *seek ye first the kingdom of God, and his righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you*. 6.34 Take therefore no thought for the morrow: for the morrow shall take thought for the things of itself. Sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof.

*LOA is a perversion of a biblical principle.*

  Jc. 4.2 Ye lust, and have not: ye kill, and desire to have, and cannot obtain: ye fight and war, yet ye have not, because ye ask not. 4.3 Ye ask, and receive not, because ye ask amiss, that ye may consume it upon your lusts. 4.4 Ye adulterers and adulteresses, know ye not that the friendship of the world is enmity with God? whosoever therefore will be a friend of the world is the enemy of God. 4.5 Do ye think that the scripture saith in vain, The spirit that dwelleth in us lusteth to envy?

  In revealing a so called secret to the mass, they are deceiving and losing souls.

Watch out !

When someone is just visualizing $ 500 000, he can be asking for an accident or a death (insurances).

  Receiving what you are visualizing does not mean you are in God’s will.

When someone knows the truth and decides to put God in a closet, this person receives what the Bible calls a strong delusion.
 2Thes. 2.7 For the mystery of iniquity doth already work: only he who now letteth will let, until he be taken out of the way. 2.8 And then shall that Wicked be revealed, whom the Lord shall consume with the spirit of his mouth, and shall destroy with the brightness of his coming: 2.9 Even him, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders, 2.10 And with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish; because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved. 2.11 And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie: 2.12 That they all might be damned who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2009)

Crown said:


> Not trying to correct anyone here, but just for the record :
> 
> LOA *is not* a biblical principle!
> 
> ...


   Crown, thank you so much for posting this.   And not for me.  But for others who are being mislead and are involved with the loa, and calling it God.  

We just have to 'step up' and admit that we are doing what 'we' want to do.  Trying to camophlage it and saying it's God, doesn't justify it.  

It's a way of trying to escape 'conviction' ;  its a 'fear' of letting go of the loa and trusting God to fulfill their lives.  

If folks want to engage or embrace the loa into their lives than so be it, it's their choice; they have chosen their alternate god.   Not even God will interfere.  And that's is proof all the more that God is not in it.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 16, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> She was obviously having an 'emotional moment'.



Um, okay, I usually try and give people the benefit of the doubt.  Why?  I'm not G-d, I cannot judge them.  There are people thinking that Oprah doesn't even know there is a higher power.  I just found this speech and could sense that her pray long ago was sincere.  Whatever she is today, G-d knows.  He sees, He'll bring her to where she needs to be...just like all of you..and me...and everybody else in the world. I find no personal strength in bashing Oprah.  We live in a world full of good and bad, riches and poverty and a whole lot of pain.  I can sense that this issue is very dear to your heart.




Shimmie said:


> However... her fruit still shows otherwise. She still promotes and backs up the false teachings of God.
> 
> I love Oprah. But I know the Word of God and she's not living it. She is a classic example of one who has been deceived by riches.



In another thread, I will send in a conservative Jewish response to the Law of Attraction based upon the Torah (bible).  I didn't want to hijack this one.  But this is definitely addressed.  What I don't get is why people think that Oprah has to represent the Black church or that she has to be christian.  She's an individual and that free choice is given to every person.  I don't judge others as horrible who do not belong to my faith...the catholic faith.  



Shimmie said:


> I'll tell you something else. Back when I was in school, there was a moring talk show called "People Are Talking' where Oprah co-hosted with another Baltimore anchor person. ...
> 
> "That you are moving forward and will be known throughout the world and will be looked up to by many."



This pronouncement can never trump the sincere prayer of a younger Oprah to the G-d of the Universe.  Perhaps that is the deception, that her success would be the result of Riegler (I'm not sure if Riegler at the point realized how important a Black Oprah was at that very point.....she's a johnny-come-lately in that sense).  She was already damned wealthy.



Shimmie said:


> We need to get it straight that satan has his tools, instruments and his disciples! I am NOT calling Oprah a disciple of satan, *but you better believe that he is using her and she has a captive audience that literally hangs onto every single word she says. *
> 
> Of COURSE she's talking about God. That's the biggest weapon of success that satan has. If a person says, God they can't be an instrument of satan. And this is by far a MASTER Deception!



Um, if I attempt to tell another person their sincere prayer to G-d was a farce, G-d will tell me to get out of the way and tend to my own spirituality.  But I do know what you're saying.  I'm not naive in the slightest sense of the spiritual meaning....although I know that many here think so.  The deception of today is no different than that in the Garden of Eden.  It's always been there.  How I personally live is the key.




Shimmie said:


> If Oprah is so sold out on God, then she better start producing the fruits thereof. Stop deceiving people with foolishness. God says that you cannot serve God and mannom. You can't. You will be divided and God wants us whole, and solely unto Him. *Oprah is NOT*!
> 
> I'm so sick of the foolishness of these fools, thinking they can trick God and folks that they are sold out for Jesus and yet won't show it.
> 
> ...



I can understand being a warrior a la Jean D'Arc, but I think we're to be compassionate as well.  Again, I don't do Oprah, I don't watch her show...only hear tidbits here and there...but I certainly don't subscribe to her, Creflo Dollar, Popoff, and a host of others out there purporting the "gospel" truth.  Deceivers are everywhere.  I'm going to work on my own life and it's faults and errors.  Unless she comes out screaming that certain ethnic groups should be killed or something...or some other type of obvious evil...I'm just going to know inside that I don't believe in her spiritual philosophy.  I won't draw strength from "hating" her.



Shimmie said:


> Just don't play games and try to say God is in it. God is tired of folks playing these tired spiritual games with Him. He knows what's up; He's not stupid... He's God!
> 
> Do folks really think God is stupid? Just admit that what you want more than He's giving you. Admit it.
> 
> ...



I sincerely do not think that people here are trying to defend something they know is "evil."  Not everybody will see things the same way, whether the scriptures are quoted or not.  I'm not saying there are no absolutes.  There are...however, it's in the interpretation, the culture, etc.  How many denominations and differences are here?  Perhaps they took something and turned it around for good, taking out the ugly and putting it firmly in G-d's hands?  I don't know and I cannot myself proclaim to know what another thinks deep in his heart.  That is not my right to judge. Be careful, surely, but it's like meat offered to g-ds, to eat or not to eat.  If it bothers you spiritually, then don't do it.  I don't think 1Star's church was wrong...but then again, I wasn't there.



Shimmie said:


> I didn't plan on posting this reply. *But I know when God is using me.* What I've shared is not personally directed towards any individual here or there. But it is fully directed towards the lie that the loa and Christianity and the Bible are the same. It is not!



This does seem like your forte and that you are very passionate about it. BTW, I just researched vision boards.  There are some promoting them that use an element of New Age...whereas for others, it seems like some kind of teenage collage board...posting up what you dream about.  Nothing wrong with that.  It's the other additional that is anti-scriptures.  I'll post that spinoff now.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 16, 2009)

Pondering this all, I've figured out what truly bothers me.  I'm not asking for correction because it's personal.  But whether a vision board, secular or transformed into a christian concept, can be claimed biblical or not doesn't bother me.  I'm not tripped out by the psychedelic encroaching upon the faith...it's always been there and it's nothing new.  I guess what bothers me is the realization that, had people been so impassioned to defend the faith during the antebellum South, after Columbus, at the Shoah in Africa and Europe during WWII and various other historical times, there wouldn't have been so much bloodshed.  That would have been an absolute, Thou Shalt Not Kill.  Written, literally, in stone.  It cannot be manipulated toward any other meaning regarding the preservation of mankind.  It means, likewise, that we should not use words to kill nor be unkind.  Those all fall under the 4th.  

If we had been so passionate about something that is so clearly understandable...whereas some others are not absolutes... I'm not saying that New Age is allowable in christianity nor in judaism.  Many things have been transformed to become acceptable, tho.  Pants, driving or working on the Sabbath, female pastors, positive thinking as opposed to dour-faced righteous asceticism in the laity...sigh.  People will come to various  interpretations of such things...however, as  the first example, there was something much more important to fight for, irrevocable.  Deception can even be applied to the schism in the church.  We should be very careful about whom we consider deceived...we might be pointing to ourselves in the eyes of another person.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 16, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Um, okay, I usually try and give people the benefit of the doubt. Why? I'm not G-d, I cannot judge them.
> 
> There are people thinking that *Oprah* doesn't even know there is a higher power.
> 
> ...


 
I did a count on the number of times you 'said' Oprah... 

I'm not making light of how you were moved by her speech.   I agree, her 1998 acceptance speech was very impressive  And I have no doubt that she did pray for God to use her.    

The issue is what Oprah has spent her entire career promoting that which is NOT of God.   And while ti may not be you or me, or other here, there are too many precious lives who take Oprah's word as gospel.    Which is why I cannot defend her.      

She sending out a mixed message which does not fall in line with the Word of God which 'she' says or gives the impression that she abides in. 

I'm not judging her; I don't have to.   It's an obvious conclusion, that even my children can discern.    What she 'says' and acts upon relating to God , is the complete opposite of whom He truly is.  

As for the vision board, if this is what a person needs to enhance their faith, then that's their choice.    

The point GV is that there is still no 'in between with this.   And this is what I see in your post;  allowing room for the in between.  Whenever I see the word or term 'judge', it immediately says, allow 'compromise'.    This is not a safe place to be.  

Love and blessings GV.   I mean it.   No matter how hard I am about certain subjects, I hard because I care.   :Rose:


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 16, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> *I did a count on the number of times you 'said' Oprah... *
> 
> I'm not making light of how you were moved by her speech.   I agree, her 1998 acceptance speech was very impressive  And I have no doubt that she did pray for God to use her.
> 
> ...



I know you care, mamiye.  But I'm not for compromise at all...otherwise, I wouldn't be in my specific faith.  We're orthodox. There are no compromises...none, though.  I just see things from a different perspective concerning free will, non-christians,  end times, new age.  I  feel no need to respond in fear (in general...not you) especially since the church has already been through so much, including anti-christs.  It's my desire to develop a balanced view and that means to know all sides of an issue.  I wasn't in 1Star's class so I can't dismiss it because they called it vision board.  I mean, churches host dances...and isn't that supposed to be worldly?  They have mega rules to uphold christian values...maybe that's what her church does too. 

Oprah was the subject of the post lol.  And I guess she exemplified New Age philosophy somehow for her to have been mentioned before me.  I see what you're saying and I know this is one area you are very active in.


----------



## discobiscuits (Oct 18, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Crown, thank you so much for posting this.   And not for me.  But for others who are being mislead and are involved with the loa, and calling it God.



i agree. LOA is not God. 

People need to learn or remember that seeking outside of God comes to naught.

using tools and following instructions that God gave us is correct.

ask (God), believe (in God), receive (from God). write your purpose or plan, God will direct your path. speak/affirm God's word in your life and it will come to pass.


----------



## Sosa (Apr 24, 2011)

BUMPING........


----------



## divya (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, the New Age Movement is in fact the devil's deception. 

For all those interested, please take the time to watch these videos. There are 13 or so in the series, and they are well worth the time spent.

The New Age Movement - The Lie of the Serpent

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0ZXe-8eN94

Be blessed.


----------



## sweetvi (Nov 1, 2012)

This was in my spirit. We are in the birthing pains, God is not to be mocked. We must be ready because he can appear just like a thief in the night..


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Nov 2, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> This was in my spirit. We are in the birthing pains, God is not to be mocked. We must be ready because he can appear just like a thief in the night..



This doctrine is now creeping into churches. I am now without a home church for this reason. Now is definitely the time to watch as well as pray. Thank you for bumping this sweetvi.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Dec 21, 2012)

It's the truth. Langt is saying the truth. Bey is in it hard.... Here is proof from her VEVO channel...its not fan made and its not something from out there. This is straight up her!!!!

At the very beginning of the video they are not screaming beyonce...they are screaming lucifer. You can hear it clearly...Luci-fer..luci-fer. It starts at 0 second and ends at 7 seconds.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG_y_iKPh5Q



People need to wake up and open their ears wide because this is not a joke. She is in it deep.






dannie said:


> It all sounds so crazy to me, but the more i researched on my own
> 
> I had no idea Luciferians were so hard at work.


----------



## aribell (Dec 21, 2012)

^^^I don't "stan" for Beyonce, but I didn't hear anyone screaming "Lucifer."


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Dec 21, 2012)

nicola.kirwan said:


> ^^^I don't "stan" for Beyonce, but I didn't hear anyone screaming "Lucifer."


 

At first, I didnt hear it. But when I went to listen to the clip a second time. I heard it clear as day. The singer herself did not scream it...It is the scream of the fans re-edited in a way that it says luci- fer....It's really short... between 0 second to 7 seconds. If you dont listen closely you will not catch it.


----------



## aribell (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmm...I listened several times.  There is screaming, but no distinguishable syllables--at least not in what I heard.


----------



## humility1990 (Dec 21, 2012)

I head it...that is so eery.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Dec 21, 2012)

BlackHairDiva said:


> At first, I didnt hear it. But when I went to listen to the clip a second time. I heard it clear as day. The singer herself did not scream it...It is the scream of the fans re-edited in a way that it says luci- fer....It's really short... between 0 second to 7 seconds. If you dont listen closely you will not catch it.



It took several times but I did hear it.

Sent from my 4G HTC Thunderbolt using LHCF


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for bumping this thread.  I don't know how I missed it the first time around.  Lately, this "movement" has been popping up in my face and I've been casting it down.  It's very enticing (to the flesh and mind, that is), but it is just wrong ... plain wrong.  There's no God in it at all.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2012)

I am so glad I am reading the Word and learning Truth with the Holy Spirit's help! I was one of the deceived one's until God scooped me up out of the new age lies. Now I'm all about Psalm 37:4


----------

